# short movie of my albino gibbicep



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=9C93A15E084811DDA5B5000423CF037A

Finally got a moving shot of my albino gibbicep pleco in my 90 gallon aquarium - when he spotted me, he stopped moving - I tried to get closer and he swam to the back to join my other 2 elusive plecos. When we first got Ruby II, he was just under an inch long. Our measured estimate has him at 9inches from nose to the tip of his tail. The fish swimming to his left are my 2 yr old puntius denisonii (aka redline torpedo fish)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, you have a lot of plants in that tank.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

and I even removed some recently - I have so many cherry barb babies and they love the plants - the denisonii swim in and out of the plants as well - they are terrarium silk plants that suction to the back of the wall and were mostly vertical but the plecos in the tank rearrange them all the time lol - was going to push them back into place this weekend


----------



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

He is very nice looking.


----------

